# Hex Keys - which style do you prefer?



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 30, 2009)

We're talking hex keys (or Allen wrenches, if you prefer). They come in three common variations - the folding sets, the L-style keys, and the T-handle keys. What style is preferable? Which one do you find most effective for what job? 

Pics if you need them:


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 30, 2009)

What about interchangeable bits?


https://www.matcotools.com/ProductImages/SBXDPL6T_group.jpg


----------



## Soxred93 (Aug 30, 2009)

Despite that we don't use them often, it's undoubtedly the T handle ones. The L ones hurt your hand, and the folding sets are just so clumsy.


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm with Derek, whether it's hex or torx, or in the case of my volvo, security torx  , I always try to get the interchangable bits and I have some nice handles to fit the bits onto when I don't need to put them on a rachet or a power drill.


----------



## avkid (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the folding style, but only the good ones.

Cheap plastic and thin sheet metal cases bend and give way when torque is applied.

I have a great Eklind Tool Company Torx set that a mechanic gave me, it's never failed me.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 31, 2009)

Depends on the job. 
If I am tapping power, coffin keying stage, or have plenty of room to work then T-handles are best. 
If I'm in a tight spot the L shape is better.
If I'm doing a quick tour and have to pack a kit, the knife style is best.


----------



## gordonmcleod (Sep 2, 2009)

I like the xcelite 99 serries drivers


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are my feelings on bits. 

Bits are great when used with a chuck that will hold them securely.

However when kept in with either a magnet or detent-ball, I have found they are prone to being easily dropped and lost in what usually ends up being a very hard to reach place. 

The shafts required to hold bits also always end up being fatter than a regular driver which limits their ability to reach into tight spaces. 

Bit kits are handy, portable and cost effective but for something I use on a semi-regular basis I end up preferring more dedicated drivers.


----------

